

Decision Trees in C# - chwolfe
http://crsouza.blogspot.com/2012/01/decision-trees-in-c.html

======
cubedice
the MSR video of decision-tree based body recognition/segmentation was pretty
neat
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/145347/CVPR%202011%20-%20...](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/145347/CVPR%202011%20-%20Final%20Video.mp4)
. is there a list of good applications of this technique besides credit checks
and face recognizers?

~~~
chwolfe
Decision trees have proven to be sucessful in direct marketing/ecommerce
applications such as incremental response modeling. Because of their explicit
nature, decision trees trees can be used for workflow optimization in
industrial environments as well.

